# FREE Oysters are back at Gilligan's!!!!!



## AQUA HUNTRESS

Its that time of the year again when the weather is starting to break into summer breezes. Today 3/9/16 is the first Wednesday back at the ol oyster bar. 

*Location- Gilligan's Tiki Hut, Pool side, **at the Hampton Inn, Pensacola Beach.*

*The bar gives PFF'ers and locals $1 off drinks.**They start shucking about 4:00 pm and shuck till they are out of oysters. Somewhere about 7:30 or so. 

**PFF'ers show up between 5:30- 7 pm, as most of us have jobs and work. 

**But you are invited to attend earlier if you want. This is open to all.**



*


----------



## BananaTom

Hello Gilligan's

Hello Spring

Good Bye Winter

I heard someone is Stateside and coming for a visit next week.


----------



## KingCrab

Its blowing 30 knts out there today. Rotsa ruck.


----------



## BananaTom

KingCrab said:


> Its blowing 30 knts out there today. Rotsa ruck.


I thought you were bringing the Ling


----------



## welldoya

I've got a question. I attended one of these at Gilligan's in April of last year.
There was a line to get two oysters. Now, I'm not griping because it was free but I didn't know the protocol. Was it acceptable to keep getting back in line ? 
I wasn't sure so I just drank my beer, ate my two and left.
While I appreciate what they are doing, I would rather pay a good price (like $6 a dozen) and be able to eat a couple dozen.
Don't take it the wrong way, just trying to learn in case I attend in the future.


----------



## John B.

welldoya said:


> I've got a question. I attended one of these at Gilligan's in April of last year.
> There was a line to get two oysters. Now, I'm not griping because it was free but I didn't know the protocol. Was it acceptable to keep getting back in line ?
> I wasn't sure so I just drank my beer, ate my two and left.
> While I appreciate what they are doing, I would rather pay a good price (like $6 a dozen) and be able to eat a couple dozen.
> Don't take it the wrong way, just trying to learn in case I attend in the future.


That's kind of how I feel too...


----------



## BananaTom

I go back many times, and get my fill.

I eat two dozen normally.

Once they get to know you as a regular, they will keep passing them to me.

Believe me, they take good care of us.


----------



## BananaTom

welldoya said:


> I've got a question. I attended one of these at Gilligan's in April of last year.
> There was a line to get two oysters. Now, I'm not griping because it was free but I didn't know the protocol. Was it acceptable to keep getting back in line ?
> I wasn't sure so I just drank my beer, ate my two and left.
> While I appreciate what they are doing, I would rather pay a good price (like $6 a dozen) and be able to eat a couple dozen.
> Don't take it the wrong way, just trying to learn in case I attend in the future.


Next time you go, say something to us, like hello.
If you are unsure who to say it to, ask the tenders who the forum people are.
Watch for when we do the grill, that is a great night of eating.


----------



## LITECATCH

6 Bucks a dozen! Where is that at!!??


----------



## welldoya

BananaTom said:


> Next time you go, say something to us, like hello.
> If you are unsure who to say it to, ask the tenders who the forum people are.
> Watch for when we do the grill, that is a great night of eating.


Well, I mean, I didn't want to appear lonely but I would have liked to know who was there and maybe meet a few of you. I was on my way to Navarre Beach and just stopped by.
Maybe everybody ought to wear their PFF T shirts or something to identify themselves.


----------



## BananaTom

welldoya said:


> Maybe everybody ought to wear their PFF T shirts or something to identify themselves.


We do not have any.

Last Wed was the first Wednesday of year number 7 for this weekly meet-up.
We know everyone from years of doing this.

Not all always attend, and then there are people who have not been in 3 years that show up, and tell us where they have been.
And then there are Newbies, that we love to meet, like YOU.

Someday Ken and Jen might even get to attend again, as work prevents him from attending on a Wed.

But a Grill Night really brings out the crowds.


----------



## BananaTom

Looks like great night to sit poolside, Gulf of Mexico view, and suck down some oysters.


----------



## Splittine

I've been a handful of time and never had any issues getting all the oysters I've wanted. Hell a couple times I've sat right at the bar and they would shuck them and steadily fill up my plate. 

John has never even been. He's just trying to start shit.


----------



## MrFish

> John has never even been. He's just trying to start shit.


It's crap like this that'll be the death of this forum! Crazy that I can't read one thread without those types of shenanigans.


----------



## Splittine

MrFish said:


> It's crap like this that'll be the death of this forum! Crazy that I can't read one thread without those types of shenanigans.


Word on the street is you really are JohnB. IP addresses match and Similiar emails. Hmmmm


----------



## MrFish

Splittine said:


> Word on the street is you really are JohnB. IP addresses match and Similiar emails. Hmmmm


Can't be. I'd never go to the beach without beer.


----------



## BananaTom

Splittine said:


> Word on the street is you really are JohnB. IP addresses match and Similiar emails. Hmmmm


Hmmmm.

A Mod breaking rules??


----------



## Splittine

MrFish said:


> Can't be. I'd never go to the beach without beer.


Maybe you ain't him then.


----------



## BananaTom

Splittine said:


> John has never even been.


You are right, I have never seen him there before.
Last of the "Great Pier Rat Club" to attend a Free Oyster Night!!


----------



## MrFish

BananaTom said:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> A Mod breaking rules??


I apologize. I'll issue a formal apology later on my JohnB account.


----------



## John B.

Y'all people don't know what the hell you're talking about... I used to go a bunch back when Mike first started it up. Then it got a little too mainstream for me... and mr. Fish you should know I don't apologize to anybody...


----------



## BananaTom

John B. said:


> Y'all people don't know what the hell you're talking about... I used to go a bunch back when Mike first started it up. Then it got a little too mainstream for me... and mr. Fish you should know I don't apologize to anybody...


Look who logged in.


----------



## terry mac

Tipping the shucker and the beer slingers generally improves the sevice. Standing in line, drinking beer, waiting for oysters sounds like a good day&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## BananaTom

terry mac said:


> Tipping the shucker and the beer slingers generally improves the sevice. Standing in line, drinking beer, waiting for oysters sounds like a good day��


Not much of line last week.

Bout that time to head there.


----------



## Dreamchaser69

New to the area - does this still happen? Moved to GB a few weeks ago, avid boater (go-fast) and fisherman - fiance and I are looking to find new hang-outs, same mind-set folks, etc.


----------



## BananaTom

Dreamchaser69 said:


> New to the area - does this still happen? Moved to GB a few weeks ago, avid boater (go-fast) and fisherman - fiance and I are looking to find new hang-outs, same mind-set folks, etc.


Yep, every Wed night.
Tell the tenders or the shucker you are with the fishing forum.
They will point us out.


----------



## OP-FOR

*Great Time*



Dreamchaser69 said:


> New to the area - does this still happen? Moved to GB a few weeks ago, avid boater (go-fast) and fisherman - fiance and I are looking to find new hang-outs, same mind-set folks, etc.


It is a "must do", although Gin and I can not always make it and can not always stay late and we have a kind of long drive back to the key. It is worth it. Great people to know and network.


----------



## Dreamchaser69

Is anyone going tonight or is the weather a deal-killer? If not going, I thought about the $5 burger deal at Tiger Point Golf Club on Wednesdays.


----------



## BananaTom

Dreamchaser69 said:


> Is anyone going tonight or is the weather a deal-killer? If not going, I thought about the $5 burger deal at Tiger Point Golf Club on Wednesdays.


Yes, it is on tonight.
We just got word that the rain ain't stopping it tonight.
6 pm is when most show up.
Like I said, ask the tenders or the shucker who Stephanie is, she is the boss. Haha


----------



## Dreamchaser69

Awesome - count Leigh and I in! SO how does this work? I read somewhere you get like 2 at a time? I assume dress code is nice shorts, shirt and flops.... LOL Just to be certain, this is at the Hampton at the beach?


----------



## Dreamchaser69

Great meeting everyone tonight. Can't wait to do it again. Great folks and Leigh and I are very happy to be part of the group!


----------



## BananaTom

Dreamchaser69 said:


> Great meeting everyone tonight. Can't wait to do it again. Great folks and Leigh and I are very happy to be part of the group!


Nice meeting y'all also. Come on back, it is an every Wednesday event.
After 7 years of FREE Oysters, it isn't posted every week here on the PFF, as everyone knows about it.

See ya!!
BT


----------



## floorman1

Was good to see everybody look toward t fishing with some of y'all


----------



## Dreamchaser69

Heading over to the HUT here in about 20 minutes...... See ya'll there!


----------



## floorman1

Y'all bringin the grill this week?


----------



## Dreamchaser69

We will be coming today with a new member - Chuck Ridenour (Leigh's dad). Both Leigh and Chuck share the same b-day (it was Monday), so we flew him down. We will be there around 4:30 or so. Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## BananaTom

Dreamchaser69 said:


> We will be coming today with a new member - Chuck Ridenour (Leigh's dad). Both Leigh and Chuck share the same b-day (it was Monday), so we flew him down. We will be there around 4:30 or so. Looking forward to seeing everyone.


See ya then, or after, as most do not get there till bout 6pm after work. But you know that.

PS: do not forget your own tumbler. 2 for a dollar can be had a Dollar General


----------



## X-Shark

Will this happen tonight?


----------



## BananaTom

X-Shark said:


> Will this happen tonight?


Yep.
Every Wednesday, weather permitting.
I am not going to be there, but others will.
Make sure you tell the tenders your are Forum, ask who other forum peeps are, they will point you in the right direction.

PS: Bring your own 22 oz tumbler, (its a forum thing)


----------



## X-Shark

10-4 Thank's Tom.


----------

